# Help ID???



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

A local lfs has about 6 of these fish in a tank. This lfs has about 80% of their cichlids labeled by scientific name, except for the peacocks, which are labeled by common names (Bi-Color, Flametail, etc...)

This store doesn't sell any hormoned stuff. They have one tank of mixed mbuna and the rest is good stuff.

I saw these guys below in a tank. The owner was gone for the day and the worker didn't know what they were, he showed me a list of the stuff that came in this morning and the only one on the list it could have been was "Powder Blue Hap". This one in the picture appeared to be the dominant male, his body was starting to show some signs of a blue hue coming in.

Does anyone know what this fish is?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Appears to be from S.A. A wild guess would be a juvi blue acara, though maybe a port cichlid but I'm leaning more towards the acara, it's so hard to find correctly labeled fish, other mistrays from exporters.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

Looks like a Placidochromis electra to me
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1204


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't think it is an Acara.

I know for certain it isn't an Electra.

What about an Otopharynx ovatus?


----------



## POPSS (Aug 24, 2013)

thinking Heckli but some deference. like a side spot.


----------



## POPSS (Aug 24, 2013)

Pic here.

close but no cigar here.

http://s740.photobucket.com/user/basset ... a.jpg.html


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Malawi cichlid, similar to Placidochromis or Otopharynx genus... not sure. The 3 body spots do look more like Otopharynx. The "common name" is not common, so that is no help. Hopefully not some intentional mix.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

noki said:


> Malawi cichlid, similar to Placidochromis or Otopharynx genus... not sure. The 3 body spots do look more like Otopharynx. The "common name" is not common, so that is no help. Hopefully not some intentional mix.


Yeah the "double" body spot makes me lean towards the Otopharynx.

Pretty much any other lfs and I would have written it off as a hybrid, but the store doesn't really sell any hybrids, except for the one mixed tank they have for the newbies.

Hopefully I can get clarification from the owner tomorrow.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Guys I believe we are looking at a young Naevochromis chrysogaster. These seem to be coming more popular as of late. You can see the faint "saddle" extending forward from the large center dot.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Chester B said:


> Guys I believe we are looking at a young Naevochromis chrysogaster. These seem to be coming more popular as of late. You can see the faint "saddle" extending forward from the large center dot.


Stunningly good spot I think! :thumb:


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Chester B said:


> Guys I believe we are looking at a young Naevochromis chrysogaster


I'd be very surprised if that is what it is  Compared to pics of this species, young or mature, mouth and snout do not fit at all; neither does body shape. Egg spots don't seem to be a match either.

I really don't know exactly what it is, but I think, as already mentioned, it's likely from either of these genera:


noki said:


> Malawi cichlid, similar to Placidochromis or Otopharynx genus


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

BC in SK said:


> Chester B said:
> 
> 
> > Guys I believe we are looking at a young Naevochromis chrysogaster
> ...


I agree BC. I have a chrysogaster and he doesn't look anything like this guy. The body shape and mouth seem to be off for a chrysogaster.

I have to say though, I do see what Chester is talking about. I didn't notice that faint "saddle" when they were in the tank and I think it may actually be stress or the angle of the pic showing some different markings. The fish in the pic is about 3". I haven't gotten a chance to talk to the owner yet....

I am too intrigued. I'm going to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

:-? 
Females look like

This juvie looks similar to me.
What do you guys think it is?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I both agree and disagree... the body markings seem closer to Naevochromis chrysogaster but the fish the head/mouth doesn't seem all that close. But the fish is young. The mouth is supposed to have fleshy lips and sort of an underbite.

Why on Earth would they call Naevochromis chrysogaster "Powder Blue Hap". Google that name, you don't really get anything he could be, or even any fish really called that.

Testeve... what did the smaller fish look like? The same blotches except darker? Any sign of a diagonal line?


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

__
https://flic.kr/p/9603422320

Here is another photo I took that shows 2 more of them.

I think that Powder blue Hap had to be a mistake. As I stated, it was on the list the worker showed me and I knew all the other fish on the list so it was a process of elimination. But Noki is right, I have beer heard I this name being used before.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Meant to say, never heard of that name before. 

Also, hard to see it, but the top fin has yellow (with black below) along the top.

Lastly, they seemed to all be in different levels of stress. Some had really dark spots, some were faded, some you couldn't see the spots, like the one in the last picture.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

BC in SK said:


> Chester B said:
> 
> 
> > Guys I believe we are looking at a young Naevochromis chrysogaster
> ...


I agree the mouth doesn't quite have the "pug" look to it, like my current fish have. However I think the spots are "spot on" :lol: and black eye line extending toward the mouth to me matches. I just did a side by side comparison with my lone female and the color in the dorsal and the egg spots match. My female is a little darker but it may be due to the sand in the pics.

Hopefully one of these is a male and in a month or two we can revisit with updated pictures and come to a consensus decision.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Not sure if my link showing the other picture was working. I did it on my phone last night. Here is the picture agian, in case you couldn't get it to work.










I may buy one, just to see what happens?????


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry for the delay updating this one.

The owner of the store told me it was mislabeled as a powder blue Hap. He said it is supposed to be a Royal Blue Hap or Otopharynx Heterodon. Debating if I will buy one or not. May be interesting to we what it ends up really being...


----------

